# UCSD Summer Open 2008



## hdskull (Jul 8, 2008)

Who's going ?

Can anyone sell me a Eastsheen 5x5/Magic/Type-D there?


----------



## smskill12 (Jul 8, 2008)

i might and sure vbut my 5x5 is like kinda old


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm going.

which reminds me, I broke my OH cube and type-D is terrible for OH [as well as all my other cubes ] so if anyone has an extra [decent] cube for OH and would let me borrow it, lemme know. I'd be quite appreciative.


----------



## smskill12 (Jul 8, 2008)

id give u mine oh cube i could use my other one but i dont think im going


----------



## n00bcubix (Jul 8, 2008)

i have a joy cube that is perfect for my OH
but
im not going 
no ride ftl


----------



## hdskull (Jul 9, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> I'm going.
> 
> which reminds me, I broke my OH cube and type-D is terrible for OH [as well as all my other cubes ] so if anyone has an extra [decent] cube for OH and would let me borrow it, lemme know. I'd be quite appreciative.



I thought you weren't ? Darn, now I have to practice the day before, lol. 

What happened to trying to loosen a 2H cube ? Type-As are quite good. I can loosen/lend a Rubik's DIY for/to you if you want, for OH it's decent. It pops way too much for 2H, for me at least. Let me know, so I'll bring it, if I make it.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 9, 2008)

hdskull said:


> ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going.
> ...



Rubik's DIY is what I used to use anyway, if you'd be so kind? :]

I'll probably buy a new one soon anyway, but it obviously wouldn't arrive in time if I bought it now, unless i way over-paid shipping.

and I loosened my type-a [which i've been practicing with] but it doesn't feel very good for OH, perhaps because it has rubik's pieces [the original pieces are... um... in a baggie somewhere? haha]


----------



## smskill12 (Jul 9, 2008)

ohh i might go with a friend but not so sure


----------



## hdskull (Jul 9, 2008)

Alex, I can just sell you my Rubik's DIY, it's quite new, if you want to. Overall, I've never had good experiences with Rubik's DIY. haha. 

You might want to bring a screwdriver also, so you can set the tension to your liking.

I'm going if nothing sudden happens.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 10, 2008)

hdskull said:


> Alex, I can just sell you my Rubik's DIY, it's quite new, if you want to. Overall, I've never had good experiences with Rubik's DIY. haha.
> 
> You might want to bring a screwdriver also, so you can set the tension to your liking.
> 
> I'm going if nothing sudden happens.



I'll bring a screwdriver... and some money :]


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 13, 2008)

Did anyone else find it odd that Ron Van Bruchem was there? I didn't see that coming. haha

EDIT: Excuse the double post, I didn't realize I was the last person to post in this topic.


----------



## smskill12 (Jul 13, 2008)

His hotel room was 10 miles away and he found out there was a compition so he decided to come and have fun


----------



## hdskull (Jul 13, 2008)

Yea, I saw him and I was like WHOA, he looks extremely familiar, but I can't recall until like 5 mins later, haha.


----------



## smskill12 (Jul 13, 2008)

do u guys have any videos of the compition


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 14, 2008)

smskill12 said:


> do u guys have any videos of the compition



i didn't record anything, but not many recordable things happened, except maybe the 16 second sq-1 solve


----------



## Dene (Jul 14, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> smskill12 said:
> 
> 
> > do u guys have any videos of the compition
> ...



I think you mean things worth recording?


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 14, 2008)

Dene said:


> ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> 
> 
> > smskill12 said:
> ...



I guess my English is very poor, and it's the only language that I speak.


----------



## hdskull (Jul 14, 2008)

Well Jeremey Fleischman had a 15.77 non-lucky OH, I thought that might've been worthwhile to watch, haha.


----------



## Lofty (Jul 14, 2008)

I came to this thread for the express purpose of finding out about that OH solve... I havent heard of this guy before who is he? I am shocked that it is not lucky as his averages were around 23 and 24.


----------



## hdskull (Jul 14, 2008)

Lofty said:


> I came to this thread for the express purpose of finding out about that OH solve... I havent heard of this guy before who is he? I am shocked that it is not lucky as his averages were around 23 and 24.



Yea, I was shocked too. That solve, as I recall had a easy cross, could've been sub 20 had I not get so distracted by people cheering for Jeremy, haha.The cross was like R2 F B'. It was one of the easier solve in competition, I think. I got a N perm though, haha. Jeremy goes to Berkeley and learns from Dan Dzoan.


----------



## Lofty (Jul 14, 2008)

hdskull said:


> Lofty said:
> 
> 
> > I came to this thread for the express purpose of finding out about that OH solve... I havent heard of this guy before who is he? I am shocked that it is not lucky as his averages were around 23 and 24.
> ...



ok... even with an easy cross can it really cut that much off his average...
I wish I had another OH cuber to teach me/practice with. Actually maybe not because then I would have competition.


----------



## smskill12 (Jul 14, 2008)

ya jeremy is awsome 
i raced him to the square-1 
ohh and lofty he is amazing 
jeremy is great at cubing
he is a good friend of leyan lo's


----------



## Dene (Jul 14, 2008)

Lofty said:


> hdskull said:
> 
> 
> > Lofty said:
> ...



So Mr. Baum doesn't count then? I always find it strange when you American's complain about not having cubers nearby


----------



## smskill12 (Jul 14, 2008)

lol he might not be nearby where we live and traveling costs alot


----------



## hdskull (Jul 14, 2008)

smskill12 said:


> lol he might not be nearby where we live and traveling costs alot



Jason is not near us.

To Brian: He said it was a very fluid solve. It happens that you sometimes get solves that's so fluid that it's faster than your normal times.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 14, 2008)

I think Dene is just saying that, from an Australian point of view, anyone who doesn't require crossing a major ocean to get to is considered near you.


----------



## hdskull (Jul 14, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> I think Dene is just saying that, from an Australian point of view, anyone who doesn't require crossing a major ocean to get to is considered near you.



Haha, even that, For us to reach Pedro Santos is about the same distance for Dene to reach Yu Nakajima. haha.


----------



## Pedro (Jul 14, 2008)

hdskull said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > I think Dene is just saying that, from an Australian point of view, anyone who doesn't require crossing a major ocean to get to is considered near you.
> ...



exactly 
(with the difference that the plane tickets for Dene would probably be cheaper don't know why it's so expensive to fly from here internationally)


----------



## Dene (Jul 14, 2008)

First of all, New Zealand  .

Second of all, for me to fly to Japan, return trip, would be looking at at least NZ$4000. That's just for the tickets of course, and cheap ones at that. so it would be over US$3000


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 14, 2008)

Dene said:


> First of all, New Zealand  .


Sorry, Dene, I knew that. How did I forget? (And it was right there in your info to remind me in case I forgot, too. I feel like such an idiot.)


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 14, 2008)

I saw the timer for the 15.77, but I didn't know it was an OH solve, thats amazing! If Ryan didn't get a lucky solve at San Diego, Jeremy would hold the WR :]


----------



## smskill12 (Jul 15, 2008)

To Alex
Ya That Thibaut guy got 15.81 so Jeremy is right there near the top!!


----------



## hdskull (Jul 16, 2008)

smskill12 said:


> To Alex
> Ya That Thibaut guy got 15.81 so Jeremy is right there near the top!!



Not near the top, he IS currently number 2.


----------

